# ابي اسوي طيارة ساعدوني



## wolly (17 ديسمبر 2010)

انا مهندس ميكانيكي تخصصي انتاج
ابي اسوي محرك نفاث بتورباين اللي مروحتة تكون جوا قطره نصف متر او اصغر شي يشيل 400كجم وطوله اي شي(يشتغل بغاز الطبخ)
اية اقتراحات او اماكن لشراء قطع وشكراً
ابي اختصر زحمة الرياض ووالله اني جاد يابش مهندسين شكراً

الافكار الرئيسية 
للحين انا ما درست الجيت انجنز عشن اعرف وين احطه بس الفكرة المبدئيه اني احطة بين رجولي وفتحت دخول الهواء بالمقدمه والخروج من المؤخرة :7:
والاجنحه على شكل جنحان الطيارات الاسرع من الصوت وللحين ماصممت تصميم نهائي
ومن تحت اربع كفرات والعرض والطول يتحدد بمساحة المحرك(الكفرات لازم تصير بأقصى المقدمة عشن الهبوط 
والتانكي يكون خلفي وفوق المحرك وتحته سبرنق اذاحسيت بتنفجر فكيته وانحذف، وفيه زي السكين تقطع اللي اللي يوصل للمحرك

وادعو لي اذا سويته مايصير لي مثل ما صار بعباس


----------



## wolly (17 ديسمبر 2010)

\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## Omar Sawalha (18 ديسمبر 2010)

انا مش فاهم الفكرة
يا ريت توضح
و بالتوفيق


----------



## wolly (22 ديسمبر 2010)

omar sawalha قال:


> انا مش فاهم الفكرة
> يا ريت توضح
> و بالتوفيق


 الفكرة بما اني فاضي وعندي عدة تصنيع وخبره اتعلم شوية عن الطيران واساسياته
واسوي طيارة تطير بالكثير ساعة عشن اتنقل بها
محركها نفاث يشتغل بغاز الطبخ لتوفرة بكل مكان وقلّة سعرة


----------



## سامح الفيومى (22 ديسمبر 2010)

wolly قال:


> انا مهندس ميكانيكي تخصصي انتاج
> ابي اسوي محرك نفاث بتورباين اللي مروحتة تكون جوا قطره نصف متر او اصغر شي يشيل 400كجم وطوله اي شي(يشتغل بغاز الطبخ)
> المحرك ما يشيل وانما يحرك جسم من السكون حسب كتلته وحسب قوة الدفع الناتجة من المحرك
> اية اقتراحات او اماكن لشراء قطع وشكراً
> ...


انا بجده حاليا لو تحتاج مساعده ممكن اساعدك بقدر استطاعتى والله الموفق


----------



## gsmboy (9 فبراير 2011)

السلام ياخوي سوي كرسي طائر بثلاث مراوح من الاسفل قابلة للتوجية بمحرك دباد سلندرين او اربع بعد تحويله الى غاز الطبخ وهذا ممكن وبسيط 
الله يعينك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (14 فبراير 2011)

ممكن توضح الفكرة مهندس gsm


----------

